
Google researchers teach AIs to see the important parts of images - mastazi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/28/google-researchers-teach-ais-to-see-the-important-parts-of-images-and-tell-you-about-them/
======
mastazi
Papers:

[http://www.cv-
foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2016/pa...](http://www.cv-
foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2016/papers/Del_Pero_Discovering_the_Physical_CVPR_2016_paper.pdf)

[http://www.cv-
foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2016/pa...](http://www.cv-
foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2016/papers/Mao_Generation_and_Comprehension_CVPR_2016_paper.pdf)

